# Confused about what route to go.



## Magicalgritz (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys so i am about to attend college after i purchase my car and i have always been interested in computers. Been messing around with computers since i was about 12 (22 now), love everything about them. One of the degrees that my community college offers is Computer Technology Integration and you get to pick on what you want to emphasize in. I was wondering if i could get any information from anyone who knows about which route would be the best when graduating and finding a job. I would enjoy any of these that are listed, if anyone could help i would greatly appreciate it! Thanks. :thumb:

1. D25500-D1 – CTI with an emphasis on Cyber Crime and Digital Forensics 
3. D25500-D5 – CTI with an emphasis on .NET Software 
4. D25500-D6 – CTI with an emphasis on Cyber Crime & Information Systems Security 
6. D25500-D9 – CTI with an emphasis on Network Administration 
7. D25500-D10 – CTI with an emphasis on Network Infrastructure 
11. D25500-D14 - CTI with an emphasis on Database Analysis/Programming

They also have Computer engineering which i was also interested in but after doing research i have heard a lot of people say that the competition in that field is ridiculous.

I also plan on getting more certificates after my degree or during if its possible, so if anyone also has any information on what certificates would be best, again.. i would appreciate it!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

All of those options are for different fields. Which you choose will depend upon the actual job you are interested in doing. There are countless jobs/job types in the "IT" or "computer" field. So depending on your desired job, only one of those may be appropriate and having the others will make no difference (aside from personal knowledge).

Concentrate only the schooling, training, and certifications that apply to your field.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

"Best" depends entirely on you and what you enjoy doing. One person might enjoy programming more; another might enjoy administration more.

That said, you don't need a degree to get started in IT. Degrees will help open up opportunities to you later in your career, usually supervisory or management roles. For now, I'd recommend that you get your foot in the door somewhere and see what you like and don't like about IT before spending a bunch of money on a degree that may or may not interest you in the long run.


----------



## Magicalgritz (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you guys for the reply! I am more into security type of work. I am most likely looking at these two

4. D25500-D6 – CTI with an emphasis on Cyber Crime & Information Systems Security
6. D25500-D9 – CTI with an emphasis on Network Administration 
7. D25500-D10 – CTI with an emphasis on Network Infrastructure 

So since the degree is mostly for management positions i should concentrate on getting certifications first?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Magicalgritz said:


> Thank you guys for the reply! I am more into security type of work. I am most likely looking at these two
> 
> 4. D25500-D6 – CTI with an emphasis on Cyber Crime & Information Systems Security
> 6. D25500-D9 – CTI with an emphasis on Network Administration
> ...


Certifications and degrees aren't going to magically qualify you to get a job doing network security, network administration, or network infrastructure design. Those are jobs that you work up to... typically starting out as an entry-level tech, then as a desktop support tech in a domain environment, then as a systems/server admin, then as a network admin, and THEN perhaps as a specialist in security or design. 

I'm a big believer in certifications and degrees - I have both. But neither certifications nor degrees are valid substitutes for experience. Unless you've got a relative who is an IT hiring manager and is willing to risk his/her reputation on hiring a newbie for an advanced position, there are no quick shortcuts.

I would again recommend that you get an entry-level IT job and start building the experience that every employer desires, perhaps going to college on the side. The courses you take will give you knowledge that will help you to grasp your real-world job faster, which will usually enable you to be given additional responsibilities... which give you experience... which get you promoted faster.

Hope this gives you some good perspective on the IT industry.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

My advice is this. Keep it simple. Get a few certs but get LOTS of real hardware and network configuration experience. Balance is key get the *A+* CompTIA, then the *Net+,* and along the way get decent jobs working in the field.

Don't think too much keep it simple and within your own reach. Eventually you will find your own IT path.


----------

